# OCEAN Classic - DAS Ölzeug für Hochseeangler



## rainwear-shop.com

Die Firma Oceanrainwear entwickelt und produziert seit 1958 in Dänemark hochwertige Wetterschutzbekleidung für Fischer, Seeleute und Handwerker. Alle Bekleidungssysteme sind für skandinavische Wetterverhältnisse entwickelt und unter ebensolchen ausgiebig getestet.​ 
Die Serie _Classic_ ist wohl so ziemlich das robusteste und haltbarste Ölzeug auf dem Markt - und auch zu einem unschlagbaren Preis / Leistungsverhältnis erhältlich.

Die Vorzüge dieser Bekleidungsserie​
PVC auf Baumwolle​
Materialstärke 540 gr / m² !!​
extrem strapazierfähig und reissfest​
sehr kälteflexibel​
alle Nähte hochfrequenzverschweißt​
hochwertige Druckknöpfe bzw. Patentschnallen​
konsequent auf die Bedürfnisse von Berufsfischern ausgelegt​
in 4 attraktiven Farben lieferbar​
Größen S bis 8XL!!​
flammhemmendes Material​
beständig gegen Blut, Öl und tierische Fette​
entspricht EN 533 und EN 343​
Wer einmal mit diesem Ölzeug im rauhen Klima der Nord- oder Ostsee unterwegs war, wird nie mehr Baumarkt- oder Freizeitregenkleidung haben wollen...​ 

Smock (Fischerbluse) ab € 55,00
Jacke ab € 65,00
Bundhose ab € 55,00
Latzhose ab € 59,00​ 
incl. MWST / zzgl. Versand​ 
Detaillierte Produktinformationen finden Sie in unserem Onlineshop unter:
http://www.rainwear-shop.com/index.php?cat=c96_CLASSIC.html​ 
natürlich liefern wir auch die anderen Bekleidungsserien und alle Wathosen & -stiefel von OCEAN.​


----------

